# in transit



## Boyar

大家好

This cargo is in transit to Malaysia
货物是转运到马来西亚。

写得都对吗？
谢谢


----------



## SimonTsai

這些貨品 (現在) 正被運往馬來西亞。

Goods in Transit 在途貨品
Deposit in Transit 在途存款


----------



## Boyar

你或许对，SimonTsai
但不足以让我打消一切顾虑。

我要强调一点，货物的直达运输(=transit)是说货物不能换装在中间站 (中间站的货物换装不容)。


----------



## SimonTsai

Boyar said:


> 直达运输 (= transit)


I would like to know what makes you think that. To my knowledge, transit is the process of carrying goods or people from one place to another, without any implications. (This is a neutral question, with no offence intended.)


----------



## Skatinginbc

Boyar said:


> 货物不能换装在中间站 (中间站的货物换装不容)。


It is true that goods "_in transit_" (在運送途中) often (but *not always*) follow the rule of "_direct transport_" (直接運輸) to ensure "貨物沒在中間站換裝".  Even if for any reason the goods stop-over in a third country, a non-manipulation certificate issued by the country of transit needs to be obtained as proof of compliance with the direct transport rule.

直達運輸 (direct delivery) means 把商品從產地直接運到要貨單位 (e.g., without involving an intermediary or a third country).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

直译：这批货物在运往马来西亚的途中。


----------



## Boyar

SimonTsai said:


> I would like to know what makes you think that


根据订货方要求



Skatinginbc said:


> "_in transit_" (在運送途中)


那就对了！

货物在运送途中到马来西亚。(到底是不是错误？)


----------



## Skatinginbc

in transit 在運送途中 
in transit to Malaysia 在運往馬來西亞的途中 , 在運送途中到馬來西亞


----------



## Boyar

谢谢指出错误。
与此同时我应当着重指出状态的重要性 (in transit = 货物在运送途中未经换装)。

(in transit)与(transshipment)的区别用例子说明：Difference between transhipment and cargo in transit..


请你们帮我造句子：

货物在運送途中，目的地国为马来西亚。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

不知道你是什么要求。如果是国际贸易方面的专业翻译，那在这里恐怕没法满足要求。

汉语中，cargo in transit被翻译为过境货物。transhipment翻译为“转船或转运”。

上面那句可以这么翻译：货物在运往马来西亚的途中，直接过境不转运。


----------



## Boyar

*retrogradedwithwind*, 谢谢你的帮助！
这对我今后的发展是大有裨益的。 

我有一个简单的问题 :


retrogradedwithwind said:


> cargo in transit被翻译为过境货物。



«过境货物»是官方术语吗？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我也只能靠汉语搜索，所以不敢保证百分百的准确。

汉语中，有三个专业术语：过境货物、转运货物、通运货物。




其中，过境货物对应的英语为transit goods。（cargo in transit，意思为“运输过程中的货物，在途货物”，可能不是“过境货物”对应的标准英语术语）
转运货物对应英语为transshipment goods.
通运货物对应英语*可能*为through goods.


----------



## Boyar

一大批有用的资料！
谢谢你的分享，*retrogradedwithwind*。


----------

